# Hayabusa throttle body size?



## jackyltardvaark (May 30, 2005)

I was wondering what size the stock hayubusa throttle plates are? I found a few shops that sell 1mm or 2mm larger plates and do the labor pretty cheap to bore them out.
Any info would be great


----------



## jackyltardvaark (May 30, 2005)

*Re: Hayabusa throttle body size? (jackyltardvaark)*

anyone?


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Hayabusa throttle body size? (jackyltardvaark)*

I think I read the Hayabusa came w/ 46mm throttles.


----------



## jackyltardvaark (May 30, 2005)

*Re: Hayabusa throttle body size? (evil-e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evil-e* »_I think I read the Hayabusa came w/ 46mm throttles.

thats what i found, but they all say 46mm venturi throttle bodies, since almost all bike itbs are tapered, i did not know what the actual size was


----------



## jackyltardvaark (May 30, 2005)

*Re: Hayabusa throttle body size? (jackyltardvaark)*

there has got to be someone that has used them before?


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Hayabusa throttle body size? (jackyltardvaark)*

I think user *Kenny Blakenship* had a set he was setting up to use but sold them. He had them all setup and may have measured them.


----------

